# Moving into new apartment, dog barking in the morning when I leave



## OakleysMom (Mar 21, 2011)

I was living with my Mom and her dog, a beagle/basset mix. I just moved into a apartment with my Morkie (Oakley, 1 1/2 years old). I knew it was going to be a adjustment for him to be alone all day.

Three days after I moved my neighbor told me that Oakley is barking after I leave in the morning. She was really nice and not upset, just wanted to let me know.

I was mortified, I love my apartment and I do not want to wake anybody up or upset anybody. 

I videotaped him, and he was barking on and off for about 30 min after I leave. I give him a kong to play with and I bought the diffuser with the mothers scent. I do not know if I should talk to a Vet about this now or give him more time to get adjusted. 

What should I do? Any help would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi! So, when you were at your mom's house, was he constantly around your mom and her dog? Your mom was home with him?

If so, and he's not used to being left alone, I would really suggest doing some conditioning with him when you ARE home, like in the evenings or on days off. Is he crated, or just left out in your apartment?

Either way, crate, or left out, you can do the same type of thing. If he's crated, you just do the exercises with the crate only, like shutting the door of the crate, but if he's left out, you'd do the exercises with you actually leaving the apartment:

- start by leaving him (in the crate or apartment) for only 1-2 minutes. Leave him with a frozen, stuffed kong, or something else he really loves. Then, come back in (or let him out of the crate, if he's crated). 
- do this several times a day at the 1-2 minute mark, for a couple days.
- if this goes ok, increase the time to maybe 3-4 minutes, several times a day, for a couple days.
- gradually keep increasing the time.

Of course, you still have to leave him alone while you work, but doing this conditioning with him when you ARE home can help him get more comfortable with being alone.

Another thing you can try is to have a separate set of "alone toys". These would be toys that he only plays with when you leave in the morning. Pick them up when you get home, and put the other toys back out. And, keep rotating toys, so it seems like he has something "new" to play with, but only when you're gone.

And, actually, even though you're stressed about it, and don't want to ruin things at your new apartment, 30 minutes is not as bad as some people have it! Some people have dogs that bark or whine off and on for hours, or even the whole day!
Good luck!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

How often are you walking him briskly? Try a 40 min brisk walk before you leave and another in the evening. That will help immensely.

Place notes on all of your neighbors doors, introducing yourself, and saying that you want to apologize in advance for your dog barking, and that he doesn't noramlly do it, and you are working to correct it. And that you REALLY appreciate their patience with him while you get it fixed. It'll help head off complaints to the apt mgr.

Leave a radio or tv on for him when you go out. 

You can try an ultrasonic "no bark" device if all else fails.


----------



## OakleysMom (Mar 21, 2011)

When we were living at my Mom's house he was with the other dog all the time except when we were sleeping and my Mom was there when she wasn't working. 

He is not in a crate. I like the idea of having separate toys for when he is alone and when he is with me. I do give him a stuffed kong now and he will only start barking after he finishes that. 

I will try to do the 1-2 minutes at a time till I can make it longer. 

What ultrasonic device works? I have looked at a few but I don't know which one will work best.


----------

